# Marathons, Cross-Country, Distance Running



## Smiling Jane (Oct 11, 2017)

I just watched Galen Rupp, an American, win the Chicago marathon. It's been 15 years since an American won Chicago. Jordan Hasay set a new record for women in the competition and has become the second fastest woman in U.S. history.

I never enjoyed sprinting, but I sure did love distance running; I was built for stamina, not speed. I found this great site for distance events. 

http://www.flotrack.org


----------

